# Just wanna say hi...



## Jaffa87

My name's Sarah Sturgeon. I'm 19 and pregnant with twins - one is a boy but the other is too stubborn or shy to reveal itself. They are due September 1st - but there is talk of a c'section before that day... I have been with my boyfriend since October 2004, his name is Sam and he's also 19 (3 months older than me).

That's all I can think to say right now...

:kiss:


----------



## ablaze

welcome! congrats on ur twins hun xx


----------



## Jaffa87

Awww thankies. I've joined a couple of message boards in the last week cos I've started maternity leave from work and have nothing better to do lol! Tonight my boyfriend is working in London so I'm looking for some company!


----------



## ablaze

lol! u best watch! ull soon become addicted :D so u looking forward to double trouble!


----------



## Jaffa87

Yes and no! They are gonna be amazing but a handful. My boyfriend only has 2 weeks off when they are born before he has to return to work! We live with his family but everyone works (cept his sister, she's doing a-levels) so during the days will be hard! My mum doesn't work atm so I'll probs be spending alot of time at home.


----------



## ablaze

u not got a date for section yet! :D, bet uve had loads of scans making sure there both fine! id love twinnies :D


----------



## StirCrazy

:hi:


----------



## Jaffa87

Yeh I've had loads of scans. They think they are both boys but are unsure with twin B - he/she never gets in a good position for them to see! I got an appointment this week and I hope they will give me a date. I wanted to try natural but twin B is breech and they think I've got a small pelvis so...


----------



## ablaze

wow cant believe ur 37 weeks wi twins! u must be fit to burst! u got any scan piccies on here :D:D i love them lol! 

helen on here has twins :D she was induced at 36+6


----------



## Jaffa87

This is my 20 week scan:
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z119/babygurl-87/Twins/IMG_0275b.jpg


----------



## StirCrazy

20 weeks on 30/03/2006?... and they are how old?


----------



## Wobbles

Not born yet! ^^^ lol


----------



## StirCrazy

that's one long pregnancy: works out about a year and a half, no? LOL


----------



## StirCrazy

Banned!


----------



## ablaze

*bye*


----------



## Suz

:comp:


----------



## Wobbles

:rofl:


----------



## Imi

Fuck 2006 ???

You in the world record books hun??

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

She was banned Imi lol!

Shes been collared on a few sites! Muppet!


----------



## Imi

Silly bint!

xxx


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/th30aff8e4.gif Welcome to the forum!

Wow twins......that will keep ya busy ;)

Ohhh just days to go now :happydance:


----------



## Jo

Tam hunny she is banned!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

oh dear tam :lol:


----------



## StirCrazy

OH dear LeahMK87... you must be really desperate for attention :cry:

As much as I would usually play along for a little while with banned members that signup again (thinking we don't know who there are) I'm busy so bye in advance :hi:


----------



## Wobbles

Tam LOL!!

An awww you didn't wanna play SC :cry:


----------



## stephlw25

Ive heard of that name before "sarah stergeon" think she/he faked on a load of forums!! someones really gotta be dam stupid to post a scan pic over a year old and claim its recent!!!! these fakers just get funnier !! oh dear please get out more !!! lmfao


----------



## KX

grrr i hate fakers :hissy: or fuckers :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

KX said:


> grrr i hate fakers :hissy: or fuckers :rofl:


me tooooooo:gun::gun:


----------



## hypnorm

I hate fakers - it just makes me more dubious of anyone new on the forums, which is a shame for the real guys out there.


----------



## Wobbles

Pregnancy, freebies, money, games, witches forums .... ANY kind of forum. Happens all the time. I wouldn't worry what can they do? They soon get bored :D x


----------



## ablaze

or we soon get bored lol!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Or that yer ... tends to be us now :rofl:


----------



## ablaze

all these detectives on the case :rofl:


----------



## Trinity

Really gets on my (o)(o)!!!!!!


----------

